# Megaman Rap



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUEO9Mfmn4Mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gUbhqYLuqY

I just had to post this up there, if you like megaman (the old school game)
then you'll probably like this


----------



## Teracat (May 2, 2009)

This is probably the best of their stuff, although I do still enjoy the Final Fantasy and Sonic rap.


----------



## Liam (May 2, 2009)

Do like.  This is awesome.
It seems to be the best of all their work that I've seen so far.


----------



## Ruko (May 2, 2009)

awesome.

This is good too, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co6OHe4KaEc


----------



## south syde dobe (May 4, 2009)

Ruko said:


> awesome.
> 
> This is good too, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co6OHe4KaEc


 
That was also pretty good..."I'm voting for ba-rockman obama" lmao XP


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2009)

Wow.
That was super-shitty.
Thanks!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 4, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Wow.
> That was super-shitty.
> Thanks!


 
no problem


----------

